

AVG Free Update Bricks 64-Bit Windows 7 PCs - mikeknoop
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/212313/

======
rcfox
If a device is bricked, it can't be repaired, thus making it as valuable as a
brick.

The problem that this update causes can be repaired either by following
instructions from AVG, or by reinstalling Windows. It's not bricking anything.

